# Falling tree kills sleeping Cub scout



## rb_in_va (Jun 7, 2004)

Not the fault of tree workers, but thought some might want to see it.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/Northeast/06/07/cub.scout.killed.ap/index.html


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

Ouch. There will certainly be an investigation...the park service may well be found negligent for not addressing the hazard..if it was obvious.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 9, 2004)

Same thing happened at Fahnstock a couple years ago. This couple and their young daughter were camping in the park. First thing in the morning a dead tree falls over and kills the little girl. Possibly the father or mother were also killed. I know not both parents died.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 13, 2004)

There was also an incident like that in North Georgia back in 00. The park was found liable because they fail to mitigate hazard trees in the area. 

It is a shame that this happened. 

Kenn


----------



## wiley_p (Jun 14, 2004)

It happens with frequency, I've worked a few projects that were developed due to hazard trees falling and killing folks. One area it happened two separate times, folks driving down the road then BAM big Jeffery Pine flattens Volvo.


----------



## dbri (Mar 28, 2005)

If that park was anything like the one I was at, I'm not surprised. 

Maintenance was severely understaffed. The only person with a chainsaw certification,
which is required to operate one, left the job because he was years overdue
for promotion/raise and was doing the work of 3 people.

The only other people at the park with chainsaw certification were gone most of the 
time doing fire work around the country. 

Meanwhile several miles of public mapped trail were right through a bunch of burned 
out trees, many of which were leaning on each other. No 'danger' signs anywhere. 

So what did they spend their limited human resources, money, and time on?
Making the visitor center look pretty in preparation for a visit from the head of
the park service.


----------

